# Opinions On This Pocket Watch?



## fox79 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi, still pretty new here and just bought this on a whim for Â£57. I think it's an attractive looking pocket watch and am hoping it's a genuine Omega. I know it's nothing special, has a couple of hairline cracks on the face and maybe has had some new parts in the mechanism(?)So feel free to point out anything glaring that I missed! Have I been gyped?! Tried putting pics directly on here but must be too stupid to work it out. Even read the forum instructions! So here's a link. Thanks in advance for any comments or help. I'm willing to accept that I've bought a pup if that's the case. You live and learn!

http://img210.imageshack.us/g/b0idigwkkgrhqiokkqelruw.jpg/


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

fox79 said:


> Hi, still pretty new here and just bought this on a whim for Â£57. I think it's an attractive looking pocket watch and am hoping it's a genuine Omega. I know it's nothing special, has a couple of hairline cracks on the face and maybe has had some new parts in the mechanism(?)So feel free to point out anything glaring that I missed! Have I been gyped?! Tried putting pics directly on here but must be too stupid to work it out. Even read the forum instructions! So here's a link. Thanks in advance for any comments or help. I'm willing to accept that I've bought a pup if that's the case. You live and learn!
> 
> http://img210.imageshack.us/g/b0idigwkkgrhqiokkqelruw.jpg/


im not 100% on this one as the movement does not look like an omega yet its got a stamp ? very puzzeled could be an old fake as the omega on the dial does not look perfect either sorry i could not help further still a nice watch


----------



## Al.B (Aug 28, 2010)

fox79 said:


> Hi, still pretty new here and just bought this on a whim for Â£57. I think it's an attractive looking pocket watch and am hoping it's a genuine Omega. I know it's nothing special, has a couple of hairline cracks on the face and maybe has had some new parts in the mechanism(?)So feel free to point out anything glaring that I missed! Have I been gyped?! Tried putting pics directly on here but must be too stupid to work it out. Even read the forum instructions! So here's a link. Thanks in advance for any comments or help. I'm willing to accept that I've bought a pup if that's the case. You live and learn!
> 
> http://img210.imageshack.us/g/b0idigwkkgrhqiokkqelruw.jpg/


Hi Pinpallet,

The movement in your watch is a genuine Omega, the bridge layout is typical of Omegas

from this time and the same design and layout is used in early wristwatches too, albeit

of a smaller caliber.

This watch is an 'ordinary' grade having only seven jewels... nonetheless it's a genuine

Omega and you bought it for a nice price, well done.


----------



## fox79 (Apr 8, 2009)

Al.B said:


> fox79 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, still pretty new here and just bought this on a whim for Â£57. I think it's an attractive looking pocket watch and am hoping it's a genuine Omega. I know it's nothing special, has a couple of hairline cracks on the face and maybe has had some new parts in the mechanism(?)So feel free to point out anything glaring that I missed! Have I been gyped?! Tried putting pics directly on here but must be too stupid to work it out. Even read the forum instructions! So here's a link. Thanks in advance for any comments or help. I'm willing to accept that I've bought a pup if that's the case. You live and learn!
> ...


Thanks for the reply, glad it's genuine after all.


----------

